# What to do with 60 free trades for 2 month?



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm currently in process of moving my RRSP from TDDI to CIBC IE. As a bonus, CIBC IE gives me 60 free trades for 2 months period! I asked less trades , but for more extended period of time, but CIBC said that 60 trades for 2 months is a standard procedure and they cannot extend it...
Considering the faxt that usually I get 60 trades for whole year for 6 different accounts, I'm not sure what to do with those 60 free....
I was thinking maybe to do like "roulette" trading?!  Like hit red or black... buy some penny or "superpenny" stock and try to see it?! Anyone does it?
What kind of penny stock are worth consideration? I'm not planning to risk serious sum of $$, but like in casino to trade $100-200....
For example "famous" PSN , now is only traded in NYSE - POSEIDON CONCEPTS CRP ORD (POOSF), the normal gain/loss in 1 day is 100-200%....


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think you can overcome the juice...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> I don't think you can overcome the juice...


Sorry Eder, I'm immigrant, didn't get your joke.... can you write in simple English?!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I wouldn't do anything, personally. You're bound to lose more money in penny stocks vs. making money.

It's a nice perk they are offering, many will take advantage of it, but I never found that trading is really investing (for me).

gibor, I sense you have a healthy portfolio so you maybe you want to take a few risks?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> I wouldn't do anything, personally. You're bound to lose more money in penny stocks vs. making money.
> 
> It's a nice perk they are offering, many will take advantage of it, but I never found that trading is really investing (for me).


MOA, I'm not talking about investing, I just want to play casino - roulette style for fun, in casino you also lose at the end ... I gonna risk max $200


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I didn't think so....so I can see you playing the casino, especially with $200


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor said:


> What kind of penny stock are worth consideration? I'm not planning to risk serious sum of $$, but like in casino to trade $100-200....
> For example "famous" PSN , now is only traded in NYSE - POSEIDON CONCEPTS CRP ORD (POOSF), the normal gain/loss in 1 day is 100-200%....



gibor do u see that symbol POOSF?
that's a pink sheet foreign stock
it has nothing - _nothing_ - to do with the new york stock exchange.

pink sheet stocks are an unregulated OTC US market,
your pick is considered "foreign" because it seems to be the dying remnant of that canadian disaster that was pumped once upon a time right here in cmf forum.

pink sheet stocks are run by pumps, touts, naked shorts & other crooks including real-life mafia.

there's a huge USD/CAD foreign exchange fee built into the pink sheet price (pink sheet foreign stocks have no native inventory in the US of A but rely on obtaining any shares sold from the host foreign country, in this case presumably from canadian OTC market)

of course, if it's a naked short racket, then, in reality, there are no shares being sold at all.
the mob is a big player in the naked short pink sheet racket
there's a standing SEC-RCMP joint committee looking into this aspect of cross-border crime, they've been at it for years.

gibor i'm tempted to say Go on, do it & report back :biggrin:


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

No need to play in the pinks - there's the grubby pit known as the Venture Exchange. Much fun can be had. But 200 bucks? Just find some mini micro with a ticker that has your initials or your star sign or whatever. But if you want to play with real money then some research is required - mainly figuring out who is behind the pumping. Start with SEDAR and bring your pail and bucket.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

What to do with the free trades?

Resist the urge to trade unnecessarily.

If you must trade (and can't resist the urge) then use it as an educational exercise. Put up a big piece of paper on your wall with four columns: stock, buy price, sell price, net profit/loss. As you do your trading, mark your results


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

A high number of trades can result in an increase in Bata slippage i.e., an inverse ETF can lose money even if the market moves in its direction due to bata slippage.

Of course if bet size is kept constant bata slippage will not be a problem. The system should be tested if it will work with compounding. Einstein was right in the 8th wonder of the world compounding, a system that will allow for compounding is a better system then a system that will lose money when compounding is used. Of course @ some point critical mass would be hit using compounding.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I used to trade a lot when I was younger. Over the years I noticed a very strong correlation... the more I traded, the worse I performed. The less I traded, the better I did.

Everyone is different and some people are natural born traders, but most people are not. And those who succeed with active trading have some kind of systematic approach which involves things such as position management and risk control.

But people who trade in an _ad hoc_ fashion... it generally doesn't work out (over time). You might have a good year, or two, but are virtually guaranteed to lose money over time.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

underemployedactor said:


> No need to play in the pinks - there's the grubby pit known as the Venture Exchange. Much fun can be had. But 200 bucks? Just find some mini micro with a ticker that has your initials .


Oh Oh , found one GBR 
I said $200 because CIBC gives me $200 bonus together with free trades  , but obviously I'm not going to invest any serious $ in such stocks... I'm just looking for stocks that have huge violatility and can move around 40-50% in day any direction..... or maybe I'll try to play some 3x like TZA or TNA 

_but are virtually guaranteed to lose money over time_ james, I know it and I;m ready to lose those couple of hundred ....it's like in casino, you go and you have $ limit that you are ready to lose to have fun


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor, I'm actually OK with the gambling thing. I like gambling once in a while and the stock market is a fun place to gamble

So I don't see any problem with that, but I wouldn't want anyone to wander into this thread and think we're describing investment strategies.

For such activities I still suggest sticking to liquid, high volume things. Friends of mine have used (relating to the VIX volatility index): VXX, XIV, and TVIX. Very high risk, do not hold overnight


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

POOSF is what is listed in my trading account after PSN (Poseidon) shares got de-listed. I don't think you would want to be trading those. I'm still in dis-belief that they can actually get away with filing incorrect financial statements to defraud investor's. Makes a mockery of the ASC(?). Now I read they have started another company. I would sure like to run into the perps of that one sometime for a little personal satisfaction.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

gibor said:


> Oh Oh , found one GBR
> 
> Perfect! The best I could do for me was ACT. Tell you what. You throw your two hundred into GBR, I'll throw two into ACT and may the best gambler win.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor don't fall for actor's siren song, she's going to beat you handily with her expertise, you haven't got a chance with Great Bear :tongue-new:

this company is not worth even the first of your initials.

what they've got is title to an old california mining claim that was drilled by newmont & BHP roughly 20 years ago, then abandoned. Presumably due to low quality of orebody.

many old abandoned gold mining sites throughout north & south america were resurrected recently, when gold was nearing $2000/oz. It was hoped that weak ore deposits might prove profitable to mine at high gold prices. This is no longer the situation. Most of these old properties are, once again, worthless.

do you see all those huge trucks & drill vehicles pictured on the company's website, giving the impression that great bear is actually drilling at perdito california? this is not the case. Those are pictures of other mine camps. Great Bear's claim at perdito is, today, nothing but bare scrap land covered in sagebrush.

here is your bee yoot ee full GBR property:
.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> you haven't got a chance with Great Bear......this company is not worth even the first of your initials.


Ah, but you see, you don't know the meaning of gibor, or do you?


----------



## braintootired (Nov 4, 2013)

With 60 free trades you can be a HFT for 6 seconds for free!


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> gibor don't fall for actor's siren song, she's going to beat you handily with her expertise, you haven't got a chance with Great Bear :tongue-new:
> 
> this company is not worth even the first of your initials.
> 
> ]


Humble, you spoil sport!
Though to be fair, I think there is about as much going on at ACT's storage locker in Mississauga as there is in GBT's desert.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> Oh Oh , found one GBR


It would help to find one that's not so bear, I mean one that has a lil volume at least. 

Had you asked at the beginning of the month, I would have recommended a NYSEMKT biotech that is now up +400% just this month. Had you asked in 2013, I would have recommended *GB*U. :tongue-new:

Instead of playing la ruleta, why not add a few hundred dollars to the free $200 and try to make a solid swing-trade instead, that may result in more than what your highest dividend payer would pay in a year? You're a serious dividend guy, not any kind of trader.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

gibor said:


> Oh Oh , found one GBR
> I said $200 because CIBC gives me $200 bonus together with free trades  , but obviously I'm not going to invest any serious $ in such stocks... I'm just looking for stocks that have huge violatility and can move around 40-50% in day any direction..... or maybe I'll try to play some 3x like TZA or TNA
> 
> _but are virtually guaranteed to lose money over time_ james, I know it and I;m ready to lose those couple of hundred ....it's like in casino, you go and you have $ limit that you are ready to lose to have fun


 ... that $200 won't be looking much of a bonus if you're going to play Russian roulette with your free trades ... why don't you give (or swap or however) your free trades to TO.gal for a sure profitable bet instead? :wink:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

if i move 100k to bmo i'll receive 250 free trades as well, most of which i'll never be able to use

the freebies don't include option trades so most of my trading won't qualify

maybe set up a bank of extra freebie broker trades that others can dip into?

if we really worked at this we could probably get the whole of cmf forum kitted out w free trades, i'd have 240 to give away


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

The way I see the free trade inducement being of most use is say you are with a full sevice advisor now. I know not a lot on this forum are, but these folks do exist. 

You descide it si time to wash you habds of them and go it on your own.

Instead of spending a wad to have them sell off your holdings and transfer cash, charging you commisions on every trade, you elect to transfer in kind
You then gobble up your 60 free trades getting rid of high MER MF's and geting into ETF's and individual stocks.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> It would help to find one that's not so bear, I mean one that has a lil volume at least.
> 
> Had you asked at the beginning of the month, I would have recommended a NYSEMKT biotech that is now up +400% just this month. Had you asked in 2013, I would have recommended *GB*U. :tongue-new:
> 
> Instead of playing la ruleta, why not add a few hundred dollars to the free $200 and try to make a solid swing-trade instead, that may result in more than what your highest dividend payer would pay in a year? You're a serious dividend guy, not any kind of trader.


I'll ask you beginning of the next months  (when I'll get those free trades, if TDDI won't cause problems).
"solid swing-trade instead" - could you please expand?! Which stock you usually trade for it, except (BBD.B)? Are you setting limits to sell if stock goes down or up?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> "solid swing-trade instead" - could you please expand?! Which stock you usually trade for it...


What I meant is, that as you're not a technical day-trader, those 60 free trades are pretty much worthless to you in the 2 month period, so why not just make good use of a couple of them with some smart swing trade set-ups, after all, you have had success in this type of trading.

You don't need help in the stock picking department, or maybe u do since you picked one with no volume. :drunk: But as you know, I trade most of what I also hold long-term. A recent example would be gold stocks that I purchased in Dec. & sold this week for 21% & 23% [my set-goal had been 25%, so I was close enough]. You can guess well why I would have picked gold [yo-yo].

GBU is a stock I trade as well, but I mentioned it to you *just for fun given your GB*R pick [but *not* one I recommend to anyone given the current controversial projects & problems in Romania]. You could, however, get luckier with GBR on the AMEX, than with the one on the CVE, but never say never. If I wanted to lose $0, I would invest the free $200 in a $0.1 marijuana stock, and wait until it soared. Or match the $200 and invest in MJNA upon pull-back to $.09 cents. :bull_head:

Those freebies brokers give, they do so with the eventual purpose of getting more of your money, not the other way around.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> *Toronto.gal*... If I wanted to lose $0, I would invest the free $200 in a *$0.1 marijuana stock*, and wait until it soared. ...
> 
> Those freebies brokers give, they do so with the eventual purpose of getting more of* your *money, not the other way around.


 .. what a great suggestion since gibor smokes too ... lol!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ I believe he has the expensive taste for Cohiba cigars, but I was seriously thinking such OTCMKTS would go well with his excellent PM pick.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> If I wanted to lose $0, I would invest the free $200 in a $0.1 marijuana stock, and wait until it soared. Or match the $200 and invest in MJNA upon pull-back to $.09 cents. :bull_head:


Holy molly  I was thinking that there is a joke about Marijuana stocks ?! But this is real! MJNA today up 12% and huge volume 50M!
Couldn't find any reports on this one at TDDi or CIBC IE....
Are there some other Marijuana stocks?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> Those freebies brokers give, they do so with the eventual purpose of getting more of your money, not the other way around.


Yeah, it's obvious... I think they did some research and came to conclusion that "50 trades for 60 days" it's the best for bank! Or why they came to those numbers?! Why for example not 25 free trades for 6 months?! i actually tried to negotiate and asked to increase time period and decrease number of trades. CIBC declined 
Probably majority of investors getting those "freebies" buying a lot and after 60 days need to sell or average down and bank has nice profit!
This is why I just want to play their game, use those trades with their bonus.

Another option some 3x Velocity shares, like DGAZ or UGAZ... huge volume and Volatility... pure casino


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

gibor said:


> Yeah, it's obvious... I think they did some research and came to conclusion that "50 trades for 60 days" it's the best for bank! Or why they came to those numbers?! Why for example not 25 free trades for 6 months?! i actually tried to negotiate and asked to increase time period and decrease number of trades. CIBC declined
> Probably majority of investors getting those "freebies" buying a lot and after 60 days need to sell or average down and bank has nice profit!
> This is why I just want to play their game, use those trades with their bonus.
> 
> Another option some 3x Velocity shares, like DGAZ or UGAZ... huge volume and Volatility... pure casino


They probably expect that most people won't use the trades. You could take your $200 and buy and sell some volatile stock every 6 minutes, all day, just to see what happens. It's hard to imagine something that's a good idea but for the cost of trading 50 times over a very short period. Why not just put your $200 into something with a high risk but a possibility of a big payoff, and let the other 59 trades go unused?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

richard said:


> Why not just put your $200 into something with a high risk but a possibility of a big payoff, and let the other 59 trades go unused?


That what I was thinking to do... the question what are "high risk but a possibility of a big payoff" ... did some fast research...found DGAZ and UGAZ ..
Can play with those $200 until lost everything...maybe 1 trade maybe 50


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> found DGAZ and UGAZ ....Can play with those $200 until lost everything.....


How's the casino going *gibor?* Volatility is great for it, especially after a drop of -300+ pts. 

DGAZ is down around -20% today, while UGAZ is up +20%, but even if you had bought the latter prior to the +20% increase, how many shares would you have been able to buy for $200? About 6 for a profit of $30.

The 'big payoff' won't come with just 6 shares as you know, so if you're in this to really gamble & not mind the $200 loss, then you need to look at penny stocks, which by the way, are less complicated to trade than you think, especially with free money, but u still need good TA; if you pick blindly, then, like marijuana, the $200 will soon go pouf, opps, I mean poof.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space. Can you delete some


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

gibor how many days did it take for your investments to transfer from TD to CIBC?
The reason I ask is that I'll soon be switching from TD to CIBC and don't want to take a chance of any dividend or dripped shares left behind.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> gibor how many days did it take for your investments to transfer from TD to CIBC?
> The reason I ask is that I'll soon be switching from TD to CIBC and don't want to take a chance of any dividend or dripped shares left behind.


It tooks about 5 days, but I still don't see GIC in CIBC as well as several DRIPs and dividend payment.... 1 day I couldn't see anything in TDDI and in CIBC IE


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> How's the casino going *gibor?*


Online casino didn't start yet as my transfer still didn't completed in full and I didn't request bonus 
Was doing some research among penny stocks and came through one that you are probably aware off (it's in your favorite industry) 
It's Catalyst Pharmaceutical Partners Inc NASDAQ:CPRX. Do you have any opinion on this one? I've read what are they doing and only from the titles of the diseases I feel chilly  

_Catalyst Pharmaceutical Partners, Inc. is a specialty pharmaceutical company focused on the development and commercialization of novel prescription drugs targeting rare (orphan) neuromuscular and neurological diseases, including Lambert-Eaton Myasthenic Syndrome (LEMS), infantile spasms, and Tourette Syndrome. Catalyst's lead candidate, Firdapse™ for the treatment of LEMS, is currently undergoing testing in a global, multi-center, pivotal Phase 3 trial and recently received Breakthrough Therapy Designation from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA). In 2012, Catalyst licensed Firdapse from BioMarin and Catalyst assumed management of the Phase 3 pivotal trial, initiated by BioMarin. Firdapse is the first and only European approved drug for symptomatic treatment in adults with LEMS._
What other stocks that entering phase 3 drugs trials in next couple of months?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> 1. Was doing some research among *penny stocks*
> 2. NASDAQ:*CPRX*....Do you have any opinion on this one?
> 3. initiated by BioMarin. Firdapse is the first and only *European approved drug* for symptomatic treatment in adults with LEMS
> 4. what other stocks that *entering phase 3 drugs trials* in next couple of months?


*1.* I thought you were looking to invest $200, so a near $2 stock is not quite penny type, but anyway, you could buy 100+ sh, which is better than 6. So what did u conclude from your research?

*2.* Pity you did not discover it under $1 [I'm familiar with the stock, but don't currently own it]. 

I think you're aware how this sector moves, and what to expect in terms of volatility [check the drastic moves on April 16th to 22nd/Oct. 3rd to 21st & reasons for it]. Stock is currently down about -50% from the 52 wk. high, so not a bad starting point, but I look at the current price vs the low of $.41 also, not just the high of $3.65. Do keep in mind that this kind of research & volatility make you 'dizzy'. :tongue-new:

Anyhow, I very much like some of these smaller companies developing products for very rare diseases that affect very small populations. They also tend to have orphan drug status/breakthrough therapy designations [this company has them both as noted upthread], which in cases of FDA approval of the drug, it would provide market exclusivity x 7 years [10 in the EU], plus other incentives. There is plenty of criticism about these companies, too, accusing them of cheating & profiting big time from the costly drugs when approved, given that there is a very small market for them, so it's not for everybody. 

*3.* Also as noted upthread, the EU has indeed approved Firdapse back in 09 & has been in the market since 2010 [marketed by BMRN there, and now CPRX is doing the study for the US in partnership with them, as well as collaboration with a key uni.]. However, EMA approval doesn't guarantee FDA approval. If you want more info. on the drug & its EMA approval process, you can search the EMA website. 

On the issue of drug cost mentioned above, back in 2010, Firdapse cost around $3K/month in some parts of the EU [UK/Germany], but in the US it would likely be more. By figuring out a price & # of patients involved, you can have a rough idea about potential sales of the drug.

Here are interesting articles if you're interested, on the issue of drug costs, some of which are indeed obscene:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/01/business/fda-approves-cystic-fibrosis-drug.html
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/09/b...-sloan-kettering-balks-at-paying-it.html?_r=0 

CPRX I think only has 1 lead drug candidate, though even if declined, it would not happen for a while considering Phase III trial has not yet began I don't think, so there should be some momentum at this point [find out when in 2014 top line results are expected]. Also, you can do well even without FDA approval because of the long process involved. You might also want to find out what company out there might be studying same/similar drug, and how much money they have for the studies. 
http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01377922?spons=Catalyst+Pharmaceutical+Partners&rank=3

*4.* You might want to review this best/worst biotech list [if you go to company's site, check pipeline section which will tell you what has completed & successful Phase II trials about to begin enrolment in III]. Btw, my 1st ever biotech stock, KERX, that I posted about on this forum from way back, was in #6 spot in 2013! Also have a couple from the worst list [though I did not buy them at the worst price needless to say]. Hopefully I'll have others that will be on the best 2014 list, and u too! :wink:
http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthew...-and-worst-performing-biotech-stocks-of-2013/

Btw, the stock I mentioned to you yesterday, which rose 60%, is up another 22% today, LOL. I did suggest to you last week to look for a $0.1 stock for the $200 & wait til it soared [or went poof]. :biggrin: Do not mention it here coz I don't want to be accused of being a pumper.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> I thought you were looking to invest $200 ...
> 
> ... I don't want to be accused of being a pumper.



t.gal i am speechless with awe.

the rest of you guys, read the entire message above & die. This is how to gambol in emerging pharma clover. Everything else is amateur stumbling.

gambol, not gamble. That's what she said.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

_if you go to company's site, check pipeline section which will tell you what has completed & successful Phase II trials about to begin enrolment in III_
Is there any website that indicate Phase II and III trials for ALL companies?


----------

